
Why we love or hate science - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161020-science-math-education-survey/?mode=science
======
sidcool
Although I get immensely annoyed at hyper religious people who reject all
evidence, sometimes the scientifically tempered act arrogantly and look down
upon the people of belief. It's important to understand that things cannot
change overnight. Empathy is important in case of ignorance too.

